# will plants soak up copper?



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a tank that was second hand and I suspect was treated with copper in the past because snails never appear and any shrimp I've tried to keep in it die randomly after a couple of days - fish always fine.

I'm wondering if I remove plants that have been in that tank for a long while to another tank will they take the invert death curse with them? Dont want that!

If I empty the tank is there anyway to remove copper traces?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Copper is very hard to remove. It has a tendency to impregnate the silicone sealant around the corners. Plants will absorb copper, but not quickly.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

If a plant absorbs copper will it then start ..exhaling (?).. The copper into water if I move to new tank? And if so is that it for life now or will it sort of.. Run out? Some plants have been in the tank for year+


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Copper is a micronutrient utilized by plants, usually through their root system (some can be absorbed from the water through the stem/leaves). They won't exhale it if moved, so no worries there.

The best thing you can do to eradicate it from your tank is replace the substrate and re-seal the tank with fresh silicone.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Also, API sells a copper test kit that I have used previously. I would suggest you get one to make sure your tank is safe. petmountain.com sells the kits.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

as long as the plants dont exhale it then im good! I was intending to use this tank to grow plants out and keep it "plants only". I would occasionally want to take cuttings and put them in other tanks where I keep shrimp and things and was worried the copper would come over with them!

If they wont exhale it then great! having copper in this tank will be GOOD because it'll stop snails going mental on my plants! 

It's possible I may end up with a handful of tiger barbs in this tank as a friend said he "might" need to rehome them and wondered if I could take them. But there wont be any inverts in here for sure


----------

